# 1º Encontro membros do Forum



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 12:44)

Poderiamos organizar um encontro nacional não? Lá para 22 de Fevereiro ou outra data a sugerir?!

Que dizem?


----------



## Antonio (29 Jan 2006 às 22:50)

Acho uma excelente ideia!


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 23:34)

Onde?


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2006 às 00:05)

Axo uma excelente ideia, mas tenho teste por esses dias.
A data tem de ser bem escolhida.


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 11:03)

A data e local a selecionar de preferência numa data com algum evento especial ou de montanha! não sei se me entendem, pq acho que não vai ficar por aqui este Inverno!


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2006 às 13:29)

Claro que não vai ficar por aqui. O mês de Fevereiro é quase sempre o melhor mês para a neve


----------



## Antonio (30 Jan 2006 às 13:39)

Esperemos que volte a nevar em Lisboa...

Parece-me porém que a maior parte do pessoal é do Norte. Pelo menos Bragança está muito bem representada, felizmente. Convém ser num local mais ou menos equidistante dos vários locais, não?


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 14:37)

E que tal escolhermos 1º o local e depois uma data, o Montemuro parece bem?


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2006 às 19:43)

Porque na zona do fundao/covilha...penso que fica perto de todos..(e é mais ou menos equidistante de todo o lado excepto dos algarves)...

A data?? Talvez a seguir ao carnaval, o que acham??


----------



## LUPER (4 Fev 2006 às 19:11)

Então vamos marcar um local e uma Data? Para mim o local deveria ser num local onde, logicamente, pudesse nevar à força toda. Quanto à data deixo ao vosso critério, mas o meio do mês aponta para um bom nevão.


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 20:30)

yes yes   Um encontro dos menbros do forum...é já a seguir    
Fora de brincadeiras eu quero  
Para mim em qualquer data mas de preferencia ao fim de semana e no sitio que quiseram o que é importante é que se faça   
De qualquer maneira penso que o sitio devia ser num local acessivel a todos,a ideia da região da Serra da Estrela parece-me bem  
Mas alguem que diga uma data e um sitio para o nosso encontro e os membros vão dizendo se concordam, o que acham?

Já somos 9 há que avisar os outros


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Fev 2006 às 20:05)

*Que tal o encontro ser......*

que tal o encontro ser feito por votos  ou seja escolhe-se 3 locais possiveis  depois o local que levar + votos ganha cada menbro so pode votar 1 vez   e pode haver tb uma data limite para votar  

digo eu 

abraço


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2006 às 12:50)

E que tal Vieira do Minho no FDS 25 Fev?

Existe um Rali de Manhã e almoçarada depois?
Que dizem?


----------



## joaocpais (6 Fev 2006 às 18:45)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E que tal Vieira do Minho no FDS 25 Fev?
> 
> Existe um Rali de Manhã e almoçarada depois?
> Que dizem?


Apesar de ser longe por mim estou de acordo mas não sei se o resto do pessoal de Lisboa e do sul estará  

Pessoal por favor começem a responder e a dar opiniões sobre locais e datas para o nosso 1º encontro de membros do forum, se não terei de abrir outro tópico para chamar a atenção da malta


----------



## LUPER (6 Fev 2006 às 20:04)

Por mim tudo bem quanto ao local, a data só poderei dizer alguma coisa daqui a 2 ou 3 dias


----------



## Zoelae (6 Fev 2006 às 20:09)

Nessa altura não poderei ir, porque vou passar o Carnaval à terra, k já há uns tempos k lá não vou.   (Além disso o local está um pouco descentralizado)

Mas não há problema, é dificil chegar a acordo qto a local e data entre todos, portanto vão vocês, ficará para a próxima...


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2006 às 20:53)

Nesses dias também não poderei ir. Quanto ao local, a minha preferência vai para Serra da Estrela mas tentarei ir mesmo que seja noutro lugar, que não nessa data.


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2006 às 22:36)

Para mim também não pode ser, a minha cara-metade worka e como tal   

E o fim de semana tb é manhoso, pois é o do Carnaval. Mas tudo bem fica para outra ocasião. O local claro é bem longinho para moi, mas é bonito e interessante conhecer o nosso país, eu por exemplo nunca pus os pés no Minho. 
Não se esqueçam é de fazer a dança da neve


----------



## joaocpais (7 Fev 2006 às 00:44)

O zoelae, o Dan e o Kimcarvalho concordam em que a data não é a melhor, por isso vamos tentar encontrar outra data para o principio de Março, porque o local não é problema já que até agora  todos se têm mostrado disponiveis para se deslocarem, no entanto penso que em qualquer sitio da região centro seria o mais aconselhavel por se situar a meio caminho de todos


----------



## Santos (7 Fev 2006 às 01:24)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> O zoelae, o Dan e o Kimcarvalho concordam em que a data não é a melhor, por isso vamos tentar encontrar outra data para o principio de Março, porque o local não é problema já que até agora  todos se têm mostrado disponiveis para se deslocarem, no entanto penso que em qualquer sitio da região centro seria o mais aconselhavel por se situar a meio caminho de todos



Também gostaria de estar presente pelo que logo que aguardo a confirmação da data.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 09:54)

Já enviei um mail ao adm. mas até agora nada!!


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 10:00)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Nesses dias também não poderei ir. Quanto ao local, a minha preferência vai para Serra da Estrela mas tentarei ir mesmo que seja noutro lugar, que não nessa data.



Na serra da Estrela não, não tem nada que se veja lá além de neve recalcada é confusão, prefiro mil vezes uma área de montanha com floresta!

pessoal, penso que se irão arrepender  ......do dia 25, eu das qq formas irei nesse Sábado ver o rali, quem quiser aparecer tudo bem é uma questão de combinar!  

Deixo ao v/ critério mas nunca irei para a serra da Estrela, desculpem lá qq coisa, mas já não gosto da serra desde 1989, ano em que deixou de ter floresta autóctene!


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2006 às 10:30)

Atenção que a Serra da Estrela não é só o Maciço Central com a neve, que nesta altura do ano tem realmente gente a mais, o que faz com que se procurem lugares mais calmos.

Por exemplo, temos localidades interessantes para visitar, como Sortelha, Linhares da Beira, Folgosinho, Belmonte (aqui podem visitar a Judiaria e tudo o que está relacionado com Pedro Álvares Cabral), Colmeal da Torre, Manteigas, Gouveia, Seia, etc.

Temos ainda duas cidades de maior dimensão, a Guarda (já foram à Sé?) e a Covilhã. Nesta última podem visitar a Universidade da Beira Interior, o Museu dos Lanifícios (só este ocupa uma tarde e vale mesmo a pena), a Capela do Calvário, a Igreja de Santa Maria e mais umas quantas igrejas. E para aqueles que gostam de algo mais moderno, sempre têm muitas lojas e centros comerciais (agora o que está a dar é o SerraShooping???), para além das actividades normais de uma área urbana com 45.000 habitantes, como teatro, desporto, música, exposições, etc.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 10:54)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Atenção que a Serra da Estrela não é só o Maciço Central com a neve, que nesta altura do ano tem realmente gente a mais, o que faz com que se procurem lugares mais calmos.
> 
> Por exemplo, temos localidades interessantes para visitar, como Sortelha, Linhares da Beira, Folgosinho, Belmonte (aqui podem visitar a Judiaria e tudo o que está relacionado com Pedro Álvares Cabral), Colmeal da Torre, Manteigas, Gouveia, Seia, etc.
> 
> ...



Não leves a mal Serrano mas demorava mais chegar a esses locais do que a VIGO!  
E não considero a Guarda e Belmonte fazendo parte do maciço central, elas já fazem parte da Meseta Ibérica.  

Agora Figueira Castelo Rodrigo é uma boa escolha


----------



## joaocpais (7 Fev 2006 às 11:21)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Não leves a mal Serrano mas demorava mais chegar a esses locais do que a VIGO!
> E não considero a Guarda e Belmonte fazendo parte do maciço central, elas já fazem parte da Meseta Ibérica.
> 
> Agora Figueira Castelo Rodrigo é uma boa escolha



Por exemplo Góis é um sitio lindissimo, é uma vila pequena com um rio paradisiaco e rodeada de montanhas e com muita floresta, além do mais esta no centro do pais e é bem acessivel por todos.
Nos arredores podemos visitar as cascatas da Fraga da Pena(belissimo), o penedo de Gois, por outro lado nas imediações existem varias cidades como Coimbra ,Arganil etc etc...e está a apenas 50km da Serra da Estrela e depois podiamos visitar Linhares, Folgosinho e outras aldeias(até o Piodão) e assim evitavamos a zona massificada da Serra
Esta tarde não vou estar em casa, mas quando vier fico a aguardar noticias vossas  
Ps: a data apontavamos para o inicio de Março


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2006 às 11:21)

Nessa data realmente é complicado porque é a do carnaval!!

Não é obrigatorio ir para a serra da estrela...mas ainda é dos sitios mais centrais...

Logo se ve entao...


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 11:49)

no início de Março tenho um congreso na UM e como vaos apresentar uma comunicação não sei se poderá ser, mas tb poderá ser uma excelente altura para o frio....  

Eu e outro membro do fórum vamos ao rali de Vieira do Minho quem quiser ir poderá ser um pré-encontro  

O Caramulo e Montemuro tb poderão ser escolha.

vai ser difícil encontrar um local


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2006 às 11:49)

Pois é Seringador, também eu demoro mais tempo a chegar ao Porto do que a Salamanca  Quando estiver a A25 completa, certamente que as coisas melhoram.

Eu também não disse que a Guarda e Belmonte estão no Maciço Central, mas sim que pertencem à zona da Serra da Estrela, até porque são concelhos que fazem parte da Região de Turismo, mas são questões de pormenor.

Quero dizer que não estou a puxar o encontro para a minha região, porque possivelmente nem poderei participar, agora que existem muitos locais interessantes por descobrir em Portugal é bem verdade.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 11:56)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Pois é Seringador, também eu demoro mais tempo a chegar ao Porto do que a Salamanca  Quando estiver a A25 completa, certamente que as coisas melhoram.
> 
> Eu também não disse que a Guarda e Belmonte estão no Maciço Central, mas sim que pertencem à zona da Serra da Estrela, até porque são concelhos que fazem parte da Região de Turismo, mas são questões de pormenor.
> 
> ...



Eu estava a dizer que se demorava menos de Coimbra a Vigo do que à Serra da Estrela e não do Porto!   
Pessoalmente não acho o Maciço central atractivo é só eucalipto ou área queimada, salvo algumas manchas...


----------



## Zoelae (7 Fev 2006 às 11:56)

Eu não quero puxar a brasa à minha sardinha, mas o Parque Natural de Montesinho tb é mto fixe, além disso podíamos ir até à Serra da  Sanabria k é mais alta k a Serra da Estrela. E ir conhecer o maior Lago de origem glaciar da Peninsula Ibérica.
  Para aqueles lados não há eucaliptos...lol, e há mta neve

Bom, já sei k é longe e com certeza não será boa ideia.

Eu tb não vos garanto k vá pois isto aqui na faculdade é complicado.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 12:01)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Eu não quero puxar a brasa à minha sardinha, mas o Parque Natural de Montesinho tb é mto fixe, além disso podíamos ir até à Serra da  Sanabria k é mais alta k a Serra da Estrela. E ir conhecer o maior Lago de origem glaciar da Peninsula Ibérica.
> 
> Bom, já sei k é longe e com certeza não será boa ideia.
> 
> Eu tb não vos garanto k vá pois isto aqui na faculdade é complicado.



Ora uma boa escolha uma área na minha opinião Excelente!!!


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 12:02)

Quanto ao glaciar a hstória não é bem assim, mas sou um dos que apoia essa teoria e até tenho interesse académico nessa questão!
Um Abraço


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2006 às 12:15)

Eucaliptos??? Do lado da Covilhã, de Manteigas e da Guarda não encontro dessas árvores, só se estiverem nos concelhos de Seia ou Gouveia, mas mesmo aqui não são certamente floresta predominante.

Seringador, não sabia que estava em Coimbra, apenas vi algures que reside na zona do Porto.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Zoelae (7 Fev 2006 às 12:15)

Vocês é k sabem: PNMontesinho, PNSanábria, E esqueci-me de referir a ocidente o PN Montes do Invernadeiro (1700-1800m), tb é mto fixe, acho k só deixam entrar lá gente depois de autorizados, portanto imaginem o quão é importante em termos de espécies. Tem neve e a paisagem é magnífica


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 12:29)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Eucaliptos??? Do lado da Covilhã, de Manteigas e da Guarda não encontro dessas árvores, só se estiverem nos concelhos de Seia ou Gouveia, mas mesmo aqui não são certamente floresta predominante.
> 
> Seringador, não sabia que estava em Coimbra, apenas vi algures que reside na zona do Porto.
> 
> Saudações serranas.



Pois o eucalipto não é floresta e o pinheiro tab não, não são de cá ambos e verifique melhor essa áreas Manteigas e Gouveia pq já começam haver focos...  
E não existe floresta autóctene para esse lados a não ser espécies arbustícolas


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2006 às 12:50)

Existem alguns focos, mas não passam disso mesmo, no entanto concordo que não devia existir por aqui qualquer eucalipto.

Na zona onde eu resido predomina o castanheiro e o carvalho, mas os incêndios fazem com que esta área esteja mais reduzida.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 12:52)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Existem alguns focos, mas não passam disso mesmo, no entanto concordo que não devia existir por aqui qualquer eucalipto.
> 
> Na zona onde eu resido predomina o castanheiro e o carvalho, mas os incêndios fazem com que esta área esteja mais reduzida.
> 
> Saudações serranas.



Tens sorte então  

Bem em Março tb poderá ser já que em Março tanto durmo como o que faço!!


----------



## Antonio (7 Fev 2006 às 13:23)

Vieira do Minho é muito longe para mim, *Sanábria * também é longe mas é muito bonito; se fosse um fim de semana tentaria ir...


----------



## Zoelae (7 Fev 2006 às 13:40)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Quanto ao glaciar a hstória não é bem assim, mas sou um dos que apoia essa teoria e até tenho interesse académico nessa questão!
> Um Abraço



Eeeh Seringador, queres tirar um doutoramento às custas do Lago de Sanábria!


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 15:44)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Eeeh Seringador, queres tirar um doutoramento às custas do Lago de Sanábria!



Por acaso o meu pseudo-projecto não tem nada haver mas, não digo que não, até que era um bom ponto para uma investigaçãozinha!


----------



## joaocpais (7 Fev 2006 às 19:21)

Já vi que ninguém se entende       

Nomes sugeridos para o encontro:
Zona de Bragança(PN de Montesinho e Lagos de Sanabria)
Zona da Serra da Estrela (Localidades dos arredores e região de turismo)
Zona de Vieira do Minho
Zona de Goís(ninguém ainda deu resposta á minha sugestão)  
Zona da Serra do Caramulo
Zona da Serra de Montemuro
Agradeço que começem a votar no sitio que lhes agrada mais, para ver se chegamos a algum consenso    
Quando á data lá chegaremos depois de escolher o sitio, mas será sempre num fim-de-semana


----------



## Antonio (7 Fev 2006 às 23:26)

Voto em Montemuro em 1º lugar e em Sanabria como 2ª escolha


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 10:44)

Boas,

Voto em Montemuro em 1º lugar e em Sanabria como 2ª escolha!


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2006 às 10:59)

Voto em Montemuro em 1º lugar e em 2º lugar serra estrela e afins


----------



## joaocpais (8 Fev 2006 às 12:14)

Voto em 1º lugar em Montemuro   
e em 2º voto em Goís



Actualização da votação:
Montemuro 4 votos    

Já alguém conseguiu falar com o administrador?


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 12:45)

Eu NÃo E JÁ Enviei Um Mail Mas, Nada Pode Estar Ausente NÃo Sei?


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Fev 2006 às 15:21)

*encontro*

boas 

quantos aos locais era mais simples abrir topicos com os locais escolhidos e cada resposta era um voto 

em relação à data, fim de semana é sem duvida a mais apropriada pois como eu e o meu colega  moramos em lisboa e não queremos faltar a este grande 1 encontro e trabalhamos  durante a semana era completamente impossivel  

abraço meteorologico para todos


----------



## joaocpais (8 Fev 2006 às 18:16)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> quantos aos locais era mais simples abrir topicos com os locais escolhidos e cada resposta era um voto
> 
> ...



Acho que abrir mais tópicos só vai gerar mais confusão e dispersar a informação mas fica ao critério de todos


----------



## joaocpais (8 Fev 2006 às 18:18)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Eu NÃo E JÁ Enviei Um Mail Mas, Nada Pode Estar Ausente NÃo Sei?



Seringador eu também acho que não pode estar sempre ausente mas também acho que a maioria de nós nem sabe quem ele é


----------



## Antonio (8 Fev 2006 às 23:48)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Voto em Montemuro em 1º lugar e em Sanabria como 2ª escolha



Mil perdões, eu queria dizer *Montejunto * em 1º lugar e *Sanábria * em 2ª escolha.


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2006 às 17:20)

Para mim Montejunto fica aqui mesmo ao lado o que é excelente  
No entanto também gosto muito da zona de Arganil/Góis, por acaso até tenho apanhado alguns nevões nas vizinhanças da serra do Açor que visito com alguma frequência


----------



## Zoelae (11 Fev 2006 às 00:22)

Eu escolho em primeiro lugar o PN Sanábria (hipótese que eu propus), e para a segunda opção abstenho-me. 

Não sei se a minha votação conta, pois não sei se poderei ir, compromissos com a faculdade!!! talvez não mo permitam...


----------



## joaocpais (11 Fev 2006 às 12:26)

Por este andar o encontro vai ficar marcado lá para o verão


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

Boas a todos,

Eu também escolho a Serra de Montemuro, enquanto militar fiz por lá uns exercícios divertidos!   No último em que participei, em 1996, jurei que por lá voltaria de novo algum dia e até hoje ainda não cumpri a promessa. Gostei muito de Lamego, nunca pensei existir uma cidade tão a norte com um clima tão quente no verão, as noites pareciam ser as do alentejo.
Por isso tenho dito!


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2006 às 00:11)

Já que vos fica muito longe vir até aqui    Por mim também pode ser Montemuro. Acho que devemos marcar uma data, talvez no início de Março.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2006 às 00:31)

Lá chegará a vez de irmos para essas bandas, há-de haver outras vezes  !! E claro está que não será sempre no mesmo local!


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 15:05)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Boas a todos,
> 
> Gostei muito de Lamego, nunca pensei existir uma cidade tão a norte com um clima tão quente no verão, as noites pareciam ser as do alentejo.
> Por isso tenho dito!




Isso pq não deves de conhecer Mirandela!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2006 às 19:22)

Sim, sim também já me o tinham dito. Isso deve-se muito ao facto da orografia envolvente certamente, não?


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2006 às 00:41)

Eu também aposto por Montemuro pra começar....


----------



## dj_alex (16 Mai 2006 às 11:06)

Boa!!  

Ora então...vamos lá continuar a discutir o encontro do forum

Acho que o sitio já estava escolhido, não era??

-Montemuro

Só falta a data  

Sugestões??


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 12:05)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Boa!!
> 
> Ora então...vamos lá continuar a discutir o encontro do forum
> 
> ...



Sábado dia  Junho ou  será melhor ficar para Agosto, depois dos exames pq há pessoal a estudar e há mais gente de férias que está a trabalhar?


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Mai 2006 às 15:28)

boas 

o encontro acho melhor ser num fim de semana pois durante a semana é complicado devido ao trabalho  


podia ser 5 e 6 de agosto ou 19 e 20 do mesmo mês  

aguem me pode dar abrigo durante estes 2 dias ou vamos acampar ? 


abraços meteorologicos


----------



## tozequio (23 Mai 2006 às 00:31)

hmmm... Montemuro no Verão... não se esqueçam de levar os extintores por precaução


----------



## Seringador (23 Mai 2006 às 11:36)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> hmmm... Montemuro no Verão... não se esqueçam de levar os extintores por precaução



Boa rima!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Mai 2006 às 16:28)

boas 

entao já há datas para o encontro vamos lá organizar-nos 

acho que seria um fim de semana bem passado 

abraço meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 16:30)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> entao já há datas para o encontro vamos lá organizar-nos
> 
> ...




E o local??? sempre é Montemuro???


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 23:27)

Vou lançar uma data e local e depois a hospedagem ou campismo por perto, embora perfira um bom colchão fica alternativa do campismo e depois uma caminhada por um trilho e copada e vitela assada!
... e quem puder muito bem, quem não puder paciência vai ao próximo, senão não saímos daqui!
Local: Montemuro
Data:  FDS 5/6 Agosto ou FDS 12/13!
Podem votar!


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Mai 2006 às 03:24)

boas 

por mim pode ser fds 5/6 de agosto 

abraço meteo


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 14:40)

Não faço a minima ideia como vão ser as minhas ferias...Nem sei se as vou ter!!

Por isso, mais para a frente voto!!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Jun 2006 às 00:03)

boas 

entao as datas pretendidas por este andar por volta de 2017 estamos juntos  

abraço meteo


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 13:34)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> entao as datas pretendidas por este andar por volta de 2017 estamos juntos
> 
> abraço meteo



estamos os que estiverem  já estou prestes a desistir


----------



## tozequio (10 Jul 2006 às 17:17)

Por este andar nem em 2020 nos encontrámos


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 17:36)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Por este andar nem em 2020 nos encontrámos



Porque não em Setembro??? Sempre é uma altura mais fresca...

O que acham????


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 17:57)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Porque não em Setembro??? Sempre é uma altura mais fresca...
> 
> O que acham????



Já não digo nada 
só espero que cheguem acordo


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 09:14)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Já não digo nada
> só espero que cheguem acordo



Este encontra já é um mito.


----------



## Seringador (11 Jul 2006 às 10:50)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Este encontra já é um mito.


De caminho torna-se num RISCO


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Jul 2006 às 11:16)

Q tal organizarmos uma excursão às astúrias????  

Aproveitamos o guia do forum (Kíros)


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2006 às 11:32)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Q tal organizarmos uma excursão às astúrias????
> 
> Aproveitamos o guia do forum (Kíros)



Excelente proposta


----------



## Iceberg (17 Ago 2006 às 22:48)

É a primeira vez que participo neste tópico, e faço-o única e exclusivamente para não deixar morrer este assunto. Não interessa quando se realizará o 1º Encontro MeteoPT, este ano, para o ano, uma coisa eu tenho certeza, inevitavelmente irá realizar-se mais tarde ou mais cedo, pois trata-se de um momento sempre importante para qualquer comunidade forense, e esta não é excepção. Por motivos familiares este ano não será o mais apropriado para mim, mas em 2007 farei deste encontro uma questão fundamental, e tentarei contribuir na medida do possível para o êxito do mesmo. Um abraço para todos os membros deste fascinante forum.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:34)

Boa tarde

Não querem marcar um encontro para Novembro, para depois estramos no terreno para avaliar os danos?


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:37)

Seringador disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Não querem marcar um encontro para Novembro, para depois estramos no terreno para avaliar os danos?



Eu sou da opnião de marcarmos um encontro para a altura da primeira entrada fria da época.   . Cheira-me que Novembro será a 2º já


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 12:38)

Este encontro está a tornar-se um autêntico mito  

Apesar de não poder ir, espero que o encontro se realize e que sirva para trocas de experiências entre os membros.   E de facto Novembro parece ser uma boa altura, o início do Inverno meteorológico, e quem sabe se não apanham umas boas nevadas.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 13:07)

eu entre outubro e novembro hei-de ir passar 1 mês a Madrid em trabalho..

Por isso...qql data fora disso é boa para mim...

quanto tiver as datas logo digo quais sao...


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 14:37)

dj_alex disse:


> eu entre outubro e novembro hei-de ir passar 1 mês a Madrid em trabalho..
> 
> Por isso...qql data fora disso é boa para mim...
> 
> quanto tiver as datas logo digo quais sao...



Boa sorte para o trabalho Alex!
tb são só 600km pelo meio da neve


----------



## Iceberg (31 Ago 2006 às 23:53)

Para boas nevadas, Fevereiro, em Trás-os-Montes, poderá ser uma boa localização. Pelo menos o frio teremos sempre ...


----------



## tozequio (13 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

Então pessoal? Agora que o   parece vir para ficar podia ser uma boa altura para um encontro num local fresquinho... A capital do fórum era um bom local, o problema é mesmo estar um pouco deslocalizada


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 00:17)

tozequio disse:


> Então pessoal? Agora que o   parece vir para ficar podia ser uma boa altura para um encontro num local fresquinho... A capital do fórum era um bom local, o problema é mesmo estar um pouco deslocalizada



Será no dia em que nevar no Funchal  (o que segundo alguns modelos é para breve )...


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:44)

Seringador disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Não querem marcar um encontro para Novembro, para depois estramos no terreno para avaliar os danos?



Na mouche


----------



## Zoelae (4 Dez 2006 às 23:33)

Os próximos dias seriam convidativos a um passeio à Terra das Brumas e das Neves:assobio:


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 23:40)

Zoelae disse:


> Os próximos dias seriam convidativos a um passeio à Terra das Brumas e das Neves:assobio:



No Sábado espero obrigar os meus pais a sair de casa para algum sítio nevado (estou a pensar em Marão, zona de Fafe, Serra de Freita, Lamas do Mouro, depende de como for progredindo a situação no fim de semana).

Podíamos era planear 1 sitio específico aproveitando a neve para fazermos o 1ºencontro oficial MeteoPT, mesmo que seja com poucos membros...


----------



## Zoelae (5 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Como vejo o encontro nacional mto distante, promonho que optemos pelo menos por fazer encontros regionais!!! E com alguma periocidade...


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

Zoelae disse:


> Como vejo o encontro nacional mto distante, promonho que optemos pelo menos por fazer encontros regionais!!! E com alguma periocidade...



Podemos tentar combinar qualquer coisa para estes dias.


----------



## Zoelae (5 Dez 2006 às 00:19)

Lol eu não estou aí, bem tu aí só te poderás encontrar com o Fil...


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 00:21)

Zoelae disse:


> Lol eu não estou aí, bem tu aí só te poderás encontrar com o Fil...


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

Minha proposta,

Guarda e de seguida ir para a Serra da Estrela ( Dada a posição estratégica para os membros do Norte e Sul do´Forum)

Trancoso - Bonito patrimonio Histórico, Boas condiçoes Hoteleiras e de restauração, Aldeia Histórica, Vila Medieval e Frio até dizer chega lol.

Foz Coa ( O microclima do Douro culminando hum passeio turistico)

Bem as minhas propostas não são nada nada tendenciosas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 00:29)

tozequio disse:


> No Sábado espero obrigar os meus pais a sair de casa para algum sítio nevado (estou a pensar em Marão, zona de Fafe, Serra de Freita, Lamas do Mouro, depende de como for progredindo a situação no fim de semana).
> 
> Podíamos era planear 1 sitio específico aproveitando a neve para fazermos o 1ºencontro oficial MeteoPT, mesmo que seja com poucos membros...



Bem se eu faltar, não é oficial!  :assobio: 
E mais boicoto esse encontro e falo com o S. Pedro e pimba fica com um lindo dia de Sol!  



Zoelae disse:


> Lol eu não estou aí, bem tu aí só te poderás encontrar com o Fil...



Eu acho que eles nunca se conheceram pessoalmente e moram a meia dúzia de ruas de distância!! Parce-me que o Fil tem receio que o Dan lhe dê má nota!!


----------



## Zoelae (5 Dez 2006 às 00:37)




----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 10:40)

Seringador disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Não querem marcar um encontro para Novembro, para depois estramos no terreno para avaliar os danos?



Boas, 
Bem passou uma boa Oportunidade...  para fazer alguma encontro no campo...


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 10:45)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Bem passou uma boa Oportunidade...  para fazer alguma encontro no campo...



Para o ano é que é.....


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 12:30)

dj_alex disse:


> Para o ano é que é.....



O meu palpite ia para o fim de Fev. em Figueira Castelo rodrigo, existe alojamento para todos em casa recuperadas e estamos a 900m 
Que acham, aqueles que puderem vir muito bem os outros paciência existirão certamente mais oportunidades.
Constituia-se uma comissão organizadora, oferecendo-me como voluntário para o efeito e com ajuda de outros membro, i.e. um por cada região, devido a ter possibilidade de algum contacto com os demais restantes?
Que é que acham?


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 13:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem se eu faltar, não é oficial!  :assobio:
> E mais boicoto esse encontro e falo com o S. Pedro e pimba fica com um lindo dia de Sol!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 13:38)

Seringador disse:


> O meu palpite ia para o fim de Fev. em Figueira Castelo rodrigo, existe alojamento para todos em casa recuperadas e estamos a 900m
> Que acham, aqueles que puderem vir muito bem os outros paciência existirão certamente mais oportunidades.
> Constituia-se uma comissão organizadora, oferecendo-me como voluntário para o efeito e com ajuda de outros membro, i.e. um por cada região, devido a ter possibilidade de algum contacto com os demais restantes?
> Que é que acham?



Por mim parece-me bem


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 13:56)

dj_alex disse:


> Por mim parece-me bem



E o voluntariado para a tua área Geográfica?


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 14:29)

Seringador disse:


> E o voluntariado para a tua área Geográfica?



Tenho que ver qd chegar a Lx...se tenho tempo para fazer de voluntario ou nao


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 15:17)

dj_alex disse:


> Tenho que ver qd chegar a Lx...se tenho tempo para fazer de voluntario ou nao



Ficamos aguardar Alex!  
Mais voluntários regionais? Alguém?


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2006 às 15:49)

Bem, como sou vizinho do Alex posso juntar-me ao granel...  é só questão de se combinar melhor.


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

Luis França disse:


> Bem, como sou vizinho do Alex posso juntar-me ao granel...  é só questão de se combinar melhor.



  

Quando eu chegar a Lisboa temos que ir tomar um café...para o encontro de membros do forum de meteorologia de Benfica


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2006 às 16:24)

Seringador disse:


> O meu palpite ia para o fim de Fev. em Figueira Castelo rodrigo, existe alojamento para todos em casa recuperadas e estamos a 900m
> Que acham, aqueles que puderem vir muito bem os outros paciência existirão certamente mais oportunidades.
> Constituia-se uma comissão organizadora, oferecendo-me como voluntário para o efeito e com ajuda de outros membro, i.e. um por cada região, devido a ter possibilidade de algum contacto com os demais restantes?
> Que é que acham?



Conheço Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, é um contraste da Serra Fria ( Marofa) com a terra quente. Nessa altura há imensas amendoeiras em Flor. O Património é de salientar também. A hospitalidade Muita!   Boa escolha !


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Dez 2006 às 14:37)

dj_alex disse:


> Quando eu chegar a Lisboa temos que ir tomar um café...para o encontro de membros do forum de meteorologia de Benfica



boas

eu tb sou vizinho tb não quero faltar ao café    

abraços meteo


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2006 às 18:06)

> Post Original de dj_alex
> 
> 
> Quando eu chegar a Lisboa temos que ir tomar um café...para o encontro de membros do forum de meteorologia de Benfica





ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> eu tb sou vizinho tb não quero faltar ao café
> 
> abraços meteo




Lol e eu tb sou quase vizinho, sirvam mais um


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 19:22)

Zoelae disse:


> Lol e eu tb sou quase vizinho, sirvam mais um



Tamos a fugir ao tema que é um encontro Nacional


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 20:54)

Zoelae disse:


> Lol e eu tb sou quase vizinho, sirvam mais um



quando eu chegar a tugaland combinamos entao um café por essa zona...combinado??


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2006 às 21:13)

dj_alex disse:


> quando eu chegar a tugaland combinamos entao um café por essa zona...combinado??



Combinadíssimo


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 15:21)

Agora que um novo ano está a chegar, parece-me importante começar a definir um data para o encontro de Membro.

E é como o Seringador diz...combina-se uma data...quem poder ir vai, quem nao poder ir nao vai...

Primeiro acho que temos que decidir se é um dia ou 2 dias por exemplo, com dormida em qualquer lado. Depois de decidido isso passa-se ao local.

Va....toma a mexer...Seringador, é esta???

Por mim é igual ser 1 dia ou 2 dias...O que preferem??


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 16:12)

dj_alex disse:


> Agora que um novo ano está a chegar, parece-me importante começar a definir um data para o encontro de Membro.
> 
> E é como o Seringador diz...combina-se uma data...quem poder ir vai, quem nao poder ir nao vai...
> 
> ...



Boas,

Pode ser 2 dias mas, quen não puder ir os dois pode ir num deles e mantenho a opinião acerca de Fig. Castelo Rodrigo ou senão na Cabreira ou Castro Laboreiro, dou a sugestão para o os FDS a escolher até final do Mês assim como o Local?
Depois confirmar quem vai ou quem não vai até 20 de Janeiro!

DSugiro duas datas:

17/18 ou 24/25 de Fevereiro 
mas para isso era necessário os contactos daqueles que irão ficar responsáveis por reunir pessoal regionalmente, já possuo de alguns, mas necessitava o dos outros por MP.

Além disso criar um tópico com os votos nas duas datas alternativas 
que acham?


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 16:20)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pode ser 2 dias mas, quen não puder ir os dois pode ir num deles e mantenho a opinião acerca de Fig. Castelo Rodrigo ou senão na Cabreira ou Castro Laboreiro, dou a sugestão para o os FDS a escolher até final do Mês assim como o Local?
> Depois confirmar quem vai ou quem não vai até 20 de Janeiro!
> ...



Acho que a localizaçao devia ser num sitio mais central de Portugal Continental. Porque nao no Caramulo?? Parece-me mais central e um sitio bastante bonito e facilmente acessivel quer estajamos a Norte ou a Sul, o que acham?? Ha-de haver alguma casa rural ou alguma pensao baratinha, e come-se bem nessa zona também

Ou entao a zona da Serra da Gardunha, que tem sitios bastante bonitos e pode-se fazer caminhadas para o convivio. Eu conheco relativamente bem o local.

Mais duas ideias...Luso ou Buçaco


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 17:00)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que a localizaçao devia ser num sitio mais central de Portugal Continental. Porque nao no Caramulo?? Parece-me mais central e um sitio bastante bonito e facilmente acessivel quer estajamos a Norte ou a Sul, o que acham?? Ha-de haver alguma casa rural ou alguma pensao baratinha, e come-se bem nessa zona também
> 
> Ou entao a zona da Serra da Gardunha, que tem sitios bastante bonitos e pode-se fazer caminhadas para o convivio. Eu conheco relativamente bem o local.
> 
> Mais duas ideias...Luso ou Buçaco



Lá estamos outra vez com o mesmo problema 
Fica então Caramulo, pq se pode ir ao Buçaco, Luso, Arouca, Montemuro, Serra da Estrela e fica Central 
também tenho uns conhecimentos para esses lados para a hospedagem é só acordarem a data!

Caramulo fica (não quero ser pretensioso mas senão for estipulado o pessoal foge para outros locais...) 

Só falta escolher a data presumo, por isso solicitava ao nosso Admin abertura de um tópico para votação até ao final dia 31/12?

O que acham?


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 17:36)

Seringador disse:


> Lá estamos outra vez com o mesmo problema
> Fica então Caramulo, pq se pode ir ao Buçaco, Luso, Arouca, Montemuro, Serra da Estrela e fica Central
> também tenho uns conhecimentos para esses lados para a hospedagem é só acordarem a data!
> 
> ...



Parece-me ok...Fica entao CARAMULO (e nao ha mais discussao...     !!!!  

Em relacao a data Seringador...Nao te esquecas que o fds de 17/18 e o anterior ao Carnaval(dia 20), pelo que e capaz de haver bastante gente a pensar fazer umas mini-ferias nessa altura.

Eu voto para o fds de 24/25 de Fev.


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 18:15)

dj_alex disse:


> Parece-me ok...Fica entao CARAMULO (e nao ha mais discussao...     !!!!
> 
> Em relacao a data Seringador...Nao te esquecas que o fds de 17/18 e o anterior ao Carnaval(dia 20), pelo que e capaz de haver bastante gente a pensar fazer umas mini-ferias nessa altura.
> 
> Eu voto para o fds de 24/25 de Fev.



Eu sei, só que nestes últimos 5 anos nevou sempre a cotas altas no Carnaval, foi po risso que coloquei esse e este ano é numa data excelente   
para mim qq um mas de preferência 24/25 pq se calhar no outro estarei bem longe e num blizard na suécia se deus quiser....


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 09:45)

Seringador disse:


> O meu palpite ia para o fim de Fev. em Figueira Castelo rodrigo, existe alojamento para todos em casa recuperadas e estamos a 900m
> Que acham, aqueles que puderem vir muito bem os outros paciência existirão certamente mais oportunidades.
> Constituia-se uma comissão organizadora, oferecendo-me como voluntário para o efeito e com ajuda de outros membro, i.e. um por cada região, devido a ter possibilidade de algum contacto com os demais restantes?
> Que é que acham?



É uma pena , preferia este primeiro local, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Era mais no interior, logo com uma maior probabilidade de neve e frio, que ao ir-mos para o Caramulo...
Enfim, mas não será por mim que não se fará onde houver mais consenso. Agora uma coisa é certa quero lá o pessoal mais representativo aqui da casa; seja pela forte participação, seja pela sua forma de opinar ou seja pela sua posição radical!  Como um Seringador, um Luis França, um LUPER, um Minho, um Fil, um dj_alex, um Dan, um Miguel, um um Zoelae, um mag0, um Tozequio, um Bruno Campos, um spiritmind, um ]ToRnAdO[, um iceberg, um João Oliveira,!  
Se me esqueci de alguém, que me perdoem, mas são apenas alguns de que me lembrei neste momento . Claro que não coloquei o Rogpacheco (porque sei que estás longe! ), mas se viesses seria igualmente uma grande alegria o poder conhecer-te pessoalmente!  

Agora não esquecer equipamento essencial: Correntes para a neve (o Minho tem 2 belos pares à venda ), estação meteorológica (a malta, como eu, que tem a do lidl, levamos simultâneamente cabide para os casacos e estação ), anemómetro manual, medidor de temp. das nuvens, bússola, skis e botas, batons, cera, fato de esquiar, botas de alpinismo, cordas e arneses, luvas térmicas, portátil com net móvel (quem não tiver pode trazer mesmo o seu desktop ), máquinas fotográficas com pilhas de reserva e respectivos rolos ou cartões de memória e um bâton de cieiro.  

Ahhh e não esquecer levar um pára-raios (isto caso se confirme a presença do colega Marco, mais conhecido como *]ToRnAdO[ the RED alert men* ).


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 12:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Éuma pena  , preferia este primeiro local, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Era mais no interior, logo com uma maior probabilidade de neve e frio, que ao ir-mos para o Caramulo...
> Enfim, mas não será por mim que não se fará onde houver mais consenso. Agora uma coisa é certa quero lá o pessoal mais representativo aqui da casa; seja pela forte participação, seja pela sua forma de opina ou seja pela sua posição radical!  Como um Seringador, um Luis França, um LUPER, um Minho, um Fil, um dj_alex, um Dan, um Miguel, um um Zoelae, um mag0, um Tozequio, um Bruno Campos, um spiritmind, um ]ToRnAdO[,um iceberg, um João Oliveira,!
> Se me esqueci de alguém, que me perdoem, mas são apenas alguns de que me lembrei neste momento . Claro que não coloquei o Rogpacheco (porque sei que estás longe! ), mas se viesses seria igualmente uma grande alegria o poder conhecer-te pessoalmente!
> 
> ...



    eu lá estarei qualquer que seja o local


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 21:46)

Bem eu não se posso ir, este ano está mto complicado as coisas com a faculdade, mas talvez se arranje. Bom não sei...


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 22:57)

kimcarvalho disse:


> É uma pena , preferia este primeiro local, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Era mais no interior, logo com uma maior probabilidade de neve e frio, que ao ir-mos para o Caramulo...
> Enfim, mas não será por mim que não se fará onde houver mais consenso. Agora uma coisa é certa quero lá o pessoal mais representativo aqui da casa; seja pela forte participação, seja pela sua forma de opinar ou seja pela sua posição radical!  Como um Seringador, um Luis França, um LUPER, um Minho, um Fil, um dj_alex, um Dan, um Miguel, um um Zoelae, um mag0, um Tozequio, um Bruno Campos, um spiritmind, um ]ToRnAdO[, um iceberg, um João Oliveira,!
> Se me esqueci de alguém, que me perdoem, mas são apenas alguns de que me lembrei neste momento . Claro que não coloquei o Rogpacheco (porque sei que estás longe! ), mas se viesses seria igualmente uma grande alegria o poder conhecer-te pessoalmente!
> 
> ...



 só falta combinar o dia


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

kimcarvalho disse:


> É uma pena , preferia este primeiro local, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Era mais no interior, logo com uma maior probabilidade de neve e frio, que ao ir-mos para o Caramulo...
> Enfim, mas não será por mim que não se fará onde houver mais consenso. Agora uma coisa é certa quero lá o pessoal mais representativo aqui da casa; seja pela forte participação, seja pela sua forma de opinar ou seja pela sua posição radical!  Como um Seringador, um Luis França, um LUPER, um Minho, um Fil, um dj_alex, um Dan, um Miguel, um um Zoelae, um mag0, um Tozequio, um Bruno Campos, um spiritmind, um ]ToRnAdO[, um iceberg, um João Oliveira,!
> Se me esqueci de alguém, que me perdoem, mas são apenas alguns de que me lembrei neste momento . Claro que não coloquei o Rogpacheco (porque sei que estás longe! ), mas se viesses seria igualmente uma grande alegria o poder conhecer-te pessoalmente!
> 
> ...





       

Eu inscrevo-me


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 10:30)

Pessoal ??? 

Como é???

Estao com medo de se increver no encontro de Membro e de dar opiniao???

Vá...toca a acordar e decidir.....


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 12:59)

Boas,

Parece que muitos membros ainda têm receio de se inscrever, vá lá acordem como já apelou o Alex!
até ao fim do mês é para decidir uma data e até ao dia 30 de janeiro confirmar a presença, vá lá participem...


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 15:47)

kimcarvalho disse:


> É uma pena , preferia este primeiro local, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Era mais no interior, logo com uma maior probabilidade de neve e frio, que ao ir-mos para o Caramulo...
> Enfim, mas não será por mim que não se fará onde houver mais consenso. Agora uma coisa é certa quero lá o pessoal mais representativo aqui da casa; seja pela forte participação, seja pela sua forma de opinar ou seja pela sua posição radical!  Como um Seringador, um Luis França, um LUPER, um Minho, um Fil, um dj_alex, um Dan, um Miguel, um um Zoelae, um mag0, um Tozequio, um Bruno Campos, um spiritmind, um ]ToRnAdO[, um iceberg, um João Oliveira,!
> Se me esqueci de alguém, que me perdoem, mas são apenas alguns de que me lembrei neste momento . Claro que não coloquei o Rogpacheco (porque sei que estás longe! ), mas se viesses seria igualmente uma grande alegria o poder conhecer-te pessoalmente!
> 
> ...



Boas, pois a distância é muita, mas seria também um prazer vos conhecer pessoalmente.   
Já agora que consta no programa do 1º Encontro de membros 
Têm alguma coisa em concreto pensada para esses dias...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 15:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, pois a distância é muita, mas seria também um prazer vos conhecer pessoalmente.
> Já agora que consta no programa do 1º Encontro de membros
> Têm alguma coisa em concreto pensada para esses dias...



Claro que sim....

Aqui fica o plano das aulas e por quem vai ser o professor (o horario será definido mais tarde):

Previsao e Riscos Naturais - Seringador
Climatologia (Oceanos- concentramente corrente Golfo)  - Luper
Climatologia (Atmosfera) - Eu
Programaçao - Minho
Curso de fotografia -Luis
Ediçao de fotografia- Kim

Vai existir também um consultorio médico (Zoelae) , caso o médico nao possa estar presente, recorre-se as novas tecnologias para a consulta.

No intervalo das aulas, iremos comer e beber à grande...e um pouco de passeio..   

Mais alguma sugestao??


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 15:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Claro que sim....
> 
> Aqui fica o plano das aulas e por quem vai ser o professor (o horario será definido mais tarde):
> 
> ...



Têm de gravar as conferências em video obrigatoriamente e publicá-las posteriormente por cá. É mais que justo para os membros que não podem aí se deslocar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 02:36)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece que muitos membros ainda têm receio de se inscrever, vá lá acordem como já apelou o Alex!
> até ao fim do mês é para decidir uma data e até ao dia 30 de janeiro confirmar a presença, vá lá participem...



Comigo têm de contar, porque senão como já disse, iria sabotar o encontro!   



dj_alex disse:


> Claro que sim....
> 
> Aqui fica o plano das aulas e por quem vai ser o professor (o horario será definido mais tarde):
> 
> ...




   

E que tal um concurso para o melhor boneco de neve feito sem luvas!!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 09:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Comigo têm de contar, porque senão como já disse, iria sabotar o encontro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu fico a ver....


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 10:25)

dj_alex disse:


> Claro que sim....
> 
> Aqui fica o plano das aulas e por quem vai ser o professor (o horario será definido mais tarde):
> 
> ...



Boas,

Além disso que mencionaste poderão levar uma apresentação do mesmo assunto e um bom estomago 
Eu faço o roteiro dos dois dias para o encontro uma brochura com um logotipo que irei criar alusiva à comunidade METEOPT


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2006 às 16:35)

boas 

qual é a data ???

seja qual for eu estarem presente ( salvo alguma coisa me aconteça ) eu e o membro miguel já estavamos a combinar ir ao norte por isso este encontro vem mesmo a calhar 

quanto ao registo em video eu poderei organizar isso,  caso queiram um dvd com o 1 encontro, tb era porreiro ter algum sitio para projectar algumas trovoadas que tenho em dvd  tiradas este ano de 2006 e ver alguns videos dos membros do nosso forum.

abraços meteo


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 16:52)

Boas,

É para escolher a data 17/18 ou 24/25 Fev.!
até ao fim do ano é para ser selecionada a data, depois até fim de janeiro confirmar a presença, mas em Janeiro já se elabora o roteiro e depois cria-se um tópico só para confirmar as presenças


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2006 às 17:06)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> É para escolher a data 17/18 ou 24/25 Fev.!
> até ao fim do ano é para ser selecionada a data, depois até fim de janeiro confirmar a presença, mas em Janeiro já se elabora o roteiro e depois cria-se um tópico só para confirmar as presenças



boas 

para mim podem escolher uma qualquer mas eu voto 17/18  

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 18:44)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> para mim podem escolher uma qualquer mas eu voto 17/18
> 
> abraços meteo



Voltou a relembrar que o fds de 17 e de 18 e o que antecede o carnavel...Eu nao vou ca estar nesse fds...


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 09:43)

dj_alex disse:


> Voltou a relembrar que o fds de 17 e de 18 e o que antecede o carnavel...Eu nao vou ca estar nesse fds...



Acho que era a altura ideal mas....


----------



## dj_alex (20 Dez 2006 às 10:12)

Seringador disse:


> Acho que era a altura ideal mas....



Já tenho viagem de aviao marcada...e impossivel desmarcar...


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:44)

dj_alex disse:


> Já tenho viagem de aviao marcada...e impossivel desmarcar...



Eu achoa que ainda vai ser cancelada devido ás condições CLIMATÈRICAS    
Sempre sobra o outro FDS para já ainda não se fez qq contagem para qq dos FDS no fim do ano fazemos as contas (que não serão dificeis de fazer devido à fraca adesão do pessoal...   )


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2006 às 08:24)

Olá, desculpem apenas agora participar neste tópico, mas as minhas obrigações familiares impossibilitam dedicar mais tempo a este nosso querido forum.  

Em relação ao encontro, no que depender de mim, estarei presente  , mas sempre condicionado a qualquer situação de última hora, sempre imprevisíveis, que possam acontecer. No entanto, podem acrescentar-me à lista, Ok?

Em termos de localização, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo seria excelente, o verdadeiro Interior em Fevereiro pode trazer-nos muitas surpresas. Era o meu preferido. Claro, Miranda do Douro estaria sempre em primeiro lugar !  

Mas Caramulo também é boa escolha, por isso têm o meu acordo.

Em relação às datas, é como disse atrás, é tudo muito imprevisível a esta distância, mas talvez 24/25 Fevereiro esteja bem.

Por isso, força pessoal, vamos transformar este 1º Encontro num verdadeiro sucesso, seja com maior ou menor participação. É assim que as pequenas coisas se tornam grandes.


----------



## joaocpais (11 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

Boa noite pessoal 
preciso da vossa ajuda 
Como sabem tenho andado muito ausente do forum e por isso nao sei como anda este tema do nosso Encontro, apenas sei que o Seringador me enviou muito amavelmente um convite para o encontro que creio  ser na zona do Minho mas gostava que me pussesem ao corrente de há alguma novidade em relação a este tema
abraços


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2007 às 02:40)

Boas a todos...
Eu sou novo por aki e não sei como funcionam os encontros aki da malta.
Quais os requisitos pra participar?
Um abraço e muita neve pra todos...


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2007 às 09:39)

este encontro mais parece um mito urbano  a meu ver, era mais facil encontrarmo nos no coliseu amanha para dar um pezinho de dança e beber uma jola,


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 12:21)

Boas a todos os membros!

O encontro de "Weathernuts"  vai ser uma realidade se Deus quiser no FDS 24/25 de Fevereiro 2007 no Caramulo!    e comecei a enviar msg privadas ao pessoal, contudo, não enviei para todos pq não sabia  muits nicknames do pessoal.
Além disso este tópico esteve aberto para confirmações desde à 30 dia para o pessoal confirmar a presença, situação que não aconteceu.  

Por isso quem quiser ir ao encontro poderá confirmar a sua presença e se é um ou dois dias (pq causa da estadia), fornecendo uns contactos através de MSG Privada ao meu cuidado até ao máximo dia 20 de Janeiro, para assim começar a preparar as coisas e fornecer-vos a informação necessária 

Já temos 13 confirmações, embora existam dois membros que só vão um dos dias, neste caso o domingo para convívio.

Por isso já sabem confirmem  
Abraço Meteopt


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

Seringador disse:


> Boas a todos os membros!
> 
> O encontro de "Weathernuts"  vai ser uma realidade se Deus quiser no FDS 24/25 de Fevereiro 2007 no Caramulo!    e comecei a enviar msg privadas ao pessoal, contudo, não enviei para todos pq não sabia  muits nicknames do pessoal.
> Além disso este tópico esteve aberto para confirmações desde à 30 dia para o pessoal confirmar a presença, situação que não aconteceu.
> ...


E então, ninguém se acusa??  

Querem ver como agora vai tudo em debandada, registados e por registar... eu anúncio... que VOU LÁ ESTAR!!!!!!!!!!   Ou seja, mesmo que não tenhamos uma boa situação meteorológica (neve ) iremos ter paródia assegurada!   Vamos enfim descobrir, quem é gordo, quem é esquelético, ou quem usa ólicos, ficaremos a saber quem são os carecas e os cabeludos tipo Iron Maiden , quem serão os gigantes e os anões , quem usa piercings meteorológicos e dos outros . E claro quem é meteorologista amador tipo modelo todo in e coiso e tal!  
O mais engraçado é que apesar de tanta variedade todos temos em comum esta _loicura_ do meteo!


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

Eu idem ...


----------



## tozequio (12 Jan 2007 às 20:08)

Eu lá estarei...


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jan 2007 às 21:41)

boas 

o gordo sou eu  

    

eu irei   

abraços meteo


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 02:11)

Que tal anteciparmos o encontro, digamos, para meados da próxima semana?


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

tozequio disse:


> Que tal anteciparmos o encontro, digamos, para meados da próxima semana?



era bom mas, também estou com a fezada para Fevereiro, especialmente a 2ª metade


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2007 às 19:05)

Eu posso desde já dizer com muita pena minha k não poderei ir, é complicado pra mim confirmar algo com essa antecedência...Mesmo k fosse sería só num dos dias...Mas kem sabe no próprio dia não apareço só pra cumprimentar a malta toda e regresso pra casa...


----------



## mocha (17 Jan 2007 às 10:06)

pra mim tb e mt dificil de ir, infelizmente


----------



## ABatalha (18 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde,

Tentei responder ao convite via e-mail do Seringador mas veio devolvido.

No fim de semana marcado terei de ficar mesmo em Lisboa, pelo que não poderei ir, até porque tenho a certeza que iria ser bem interessante.

Um excelente encontro.

António


----------



## Senador (23 Jan 2007 às 17:31)

Já tá tudo confirmado??? vou ja reserver uma suitezinha no Hotel do Caramulo!


----------



## Iceberg (24 Fev 2007 às 19:46)

Desculpem lá, tenho andado algo ausente deste forúm, com muita pena minha, mas não era este fim-de-semana que se ia realizar o 1º Encontro MeteoPT ?  

E então, estava à espera de posts do pessoal reunido no Caramulo ...

Vá lá, contem como está a correr ...  

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2007 às 19:04)

Iceberg disse:


> Desculpem lá, tenho andado algo ausente deste forúm, com muita pena minha, mas não era este fim-de-semana que se ia realizar o 1º Encontro MeteoPT ?
> 
> E então, estava à espera de posts do pessoal reunido no Caramulo ...
> 
> ...



Cá estou, pelos vistos fui eu o primeiro a cá chegar ao fórum  

A rede no Caramulo era uma verdadeira desgraça, era praticamente impossível abrir alguma página. Houve alguns dos membros que ficaram com uma autêntica "satelitetite" aguda, por não puderem aceder aos dados dos satélites.   Foi pena a principal convidada ter faltado (a neve  ), mas fomos muito bem recebidos no Caramulo, até temos um novo membro, neste caso uma nova membra (já não estás sozinha Mocha  ). A reportagem do nosso realizador ajrebelo deve estar a caminho.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Fev 2007 às 19:42)

tozequio disse:


> Cá estou, pelos vistos fui eu o primeiro a cá chegar ao fórum
> 
> A rede no Caramulo era uma verdadeira desgraça, era praticamente impossível abrir alguma página. Houve alguns dos membros que ficaram com uma autêntica "satelitetite" aguda, por não puderem aceder aos dados dos satélites.   Foi pena a principal convidada ter faltado (a neve  ), mas fomos muito bem recebidos no Caramulo, até temos um novo membro, neste caso uma nova membra (já não estás sozinha Mocha  ). A reportagem do nosso realizador ajrebelo deve estar a caminho.



Criei um novo topic do encontro para colocar a informação sobre o encontro

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=837


----------

